# How to clean a Bright Boy?



## rickrcomm (May 12, 2010)

Works good to clean my old track, but how do you clean the Bright Boy after it gets all black?

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

With another Bright Boy, of course! (Uhhh ... kidding  )

Maybe with some Goo-Gone on a soft cloth? Never tried this, though.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rickrcomm said:


> Works good to clean my old track, but how do you clean the Bright Boy after it gets all black?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


Forgive me.......what is a bright boy?

Are you talking about cleaning pads?
If so you throw them away and start over with a new one.


----------



## rickrcomm (May 12, 2010)

A Bright Boy (part number 949-521 from Walthers, in Milwaukee, WS) looks like a hard eraser but is not as flexible. At $6.98 each, I was hoping to get more than one use!

Rick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rickrcomm said:


> A Bright Boy (part number 949-521 from Walthers, in Milwaukee, WS) looks like a hard eraser but is not as flexible. At $6.98 each, I was hoping to get more than one use!
> 
> Rick



I got some of them but I don't think it was called a bright boy when I bought it.
I got grooves in mine from where I follow the rail to clean them.

I have never tried to clean it though. I will experiment with some of my special blends of chemicals I have in stock ( I haul chemicals) and will get back to you.

My track was first cleaned with the scotch brite pads and WD 40. So they were fairly clean to begin with. So mine are not that dirty when I use the eraser block. Though it does get a little black.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I clean mine with a piece of sand paper. Not anywhere near as complicated as quantum physics, spacial dynamics, rocket science, or a snow cone, but it works.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Brightboy vs. Quantum Physics!*

Hey Rick.....that Brightboy will last forever.....or if your Big Eg till you grow corn in those grooves........I like that Quantum Physics Bob! I take a soft cloth an just wipe the little sucker off till the next track cleaning....and wipe my track also!


----------

